# Student Section



## tkemmerer14

So after the end of this season I think we SHOULD (hopefully) have a large student following. I think that our student section needs to do something fresh. A name change maybe? I think the Blue Crew is pretty lame to be quite honest. Maybe we could do something that could incorporate Lansing's name? I would like to hear what everyone on the forum thinks we should do. Suggestions, comments, ideas?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

I would suggest against naming it after a coach.


----------



## tkemmerer14

Jason Svoboda said:


> I would suggest against naming it after a coach.



Lansing's Legion! haha


----------



## TreeTop

The Forest


----------



## tkemmerer14

Quabachi said:


> The Forest



nice


----------



## Sackalot

Forest has been suggested to Coach as well as some other ideas.  Problem is that the student section is an SGA responsibility and decision.  The students have to make the changes...which causes a problem because there is no continuity in that concept. The SGA is run by a different "administration" of students each year with differing plans, ideas, etc.  That being the case it is difficult for the students to start and "continue" a new idea...Personally I think that part needs to change, but it is what it is...


----------



## bent20

Agree on not naming it after the coach, who can leave and then you're back to square one. Also agree that Blue Crew is pretty weak. I get that a lot of our traditional rivals wear red, but many teams also wear blue, so it's not unique.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Sackalot said:


> Forest has been suggested to Coach as well as some other ideas.  *Problem is that the student section is an SGA responsibility and decision*...



According to???

So, 80 buddies at State can't create this on their own?

Who gave / How did the SGA 'assume ownership?'


----------



## treeman

"the sycamore physco's" then after time change it to just "the physcho's" but still have "the sycamore physco's" as it's origin.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

We need to face the fact that this "student section" group is never going to happen at ISU.  No one at ISU will take any responsibility for it.  SGA isn't capable of doing it.  Any students who start it will be gone in a couple of years, and it will die.  Until the University takes this and runs with it, it's going nowhere.  It's been cussed and dis-cussed for several years.  It ain't gonna happen...


----------



## Sackalot

4Q_iu said:


> According to???
> 
> So, 80 buddies at State can't create this on their own?
> 
> Who gave / How did the SGA 'assume ownership?'



According to Coach Greg Lansing, Ace Hunt and John Sherman, John Newton, Chirs Hancock, Former VP of student affairs Tom Ramey and every other human being that I have ever worked with or spoken to concerning the student section (is that enough people or do I have to post email correspondence and find a copy of the SGA by-laws?).  The SGA is in charge of the student section at athletic events and the decisions must go through the SGA if anything is going to be considered legit by ISU administration.

80 students could start up whatever they wanted, but they would have to become "recognized" by the SGA to do anything "official".  

And that is the problem.  The students come in, get excited and try to start something, then they leave and it falls apart.  

By the way, the student section was officially called the Sycamore Psycho's several years back.  That name was officially removed and taken away because it was deemed offensive and inappropriate.  I personally think it is a terrible name for a student section myself, but I also see why others would like it.  Why would we want to have anything related to ISU with a negative conotation to it?  Either way that is not an option per what I have been told.  

As others have suggested...The Forest.  It is simple, it is easy and it makes sense.  The gators play in the swamp is a perfect example.  The trees play in the forest get some REALTREE camo (as I have suggested before and even sent off to Coach Lansing who really liked the idea) and you got yourself a unique student section that will be noticed, will be fun and will become well known...but the students would have to adopt that concept...??? Will it or anything happen as long as the students are in charge of it???  Probably not!


----------



## Bluesier

Sackalot said:


> As others have suggested...The Forest.  It is simple, it is easy and it makes sense.  The gators play in the swamp is a perfect example.  The trees play in the forest get some REALTREE camo (as I have suggested before and even sent off to Coach Lansing who really liked the idea) and you got yourself a unique student section that will be noticed, will be fun and will become well known...but the students would have to adopt that concept...??? Will it or anything happen as long as the students are in charge of it???  Probably not!



Sackalot, if Coach Lansing like your idea, is anything going to happen with it??


----------



## indstate33

I like "The Forest".......what about "The Farm"...like a tree farm......most people outside of Indiana think we all play basketball and live on a farm anyway.


----------



## Westbadenboy

*Dahhhh .........*

Once again guys -- this seems like a "no-brainer" .............
How do other school like Purdue handle this -- their students come and go also.  Quite frankly, up until the past year or so it was irrelevant since very few students cared a damm about ISU BB.  
So no matter what ("but we've always done it this way") its time to revamp the program -- get a cool name -- get it organized so it is permanent -- get some activities that will draw in the students -- and get going.  Given what I've heard and seen with Lansing, Prettyman, Bradley etc. this should not be that hard.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Sackalot said:


> According to Coach Greg Lansing, Ace Hunt and John Sherman, John Newton, Chirs Hancock, Former VP of student affairs Tom Ramey and every other human being that I have ever worked with or spoken to concerning the student section (is that enough people or do I have to post email correspondence and find a copy of the SGA by-laws?).  The SGA is in charge of the student section at athletic events and the decisions must go through the SGA if anything is going to be considered legit by ISU administration.
> 
> 80 students could start up whatever they wanted, but they would have to become "recognized" by the SGA to do anything "official".
> 
> And that is the problem.  The students come in, get excited and try to start something, then they leave and it falls apart.
> 
> By the way, the student section was officially called the Sycamore Psycho's several years back.  That name was officially removed and taken away because it was deemed offensive and inappropriate.  I personally think it is a terrible name for a student section myself, but I also see why others would like it.  Why would we want to have anything related to ISU with a negative conotation to it?  Either way that is not an option per what I have been told.
> 
> As others have suggested...The Forest.  It is simple, it is easy and it makes sense.  The gators play in the swamp is a perfect example.  The trees play in the forest get some REALTREE camo (as I have suggested before and even sent off to Coach Lansing who really liked the idea) and you got yourself a unique student section that will be noticed, will be fun and will become well known...but the students would have to adopt that concept...??? Will it or anything happen as long as the students are in charge of it???  Probably not!



Talk about a "pass the buck" mentality.  I've seen many schools in my research (yes, I've actually researched this) where the school runs the spirit organization, either through the athletic department or student affairs.  Very, very few had organizations that were solely run by students.  Shoot, I even saw one school where the ALUMNI office was in charge.  Those schools, whose student spirit groups are successful, didn't sit around and quote SGA bylaws when they saw the need for this - they got it done.  We just don't have that at ISU.  We want to quote bylaws of student organizations.  And we wonder why students leave school with little to no connection to their alma mater.  

Someone needs to realize the impact this could have on student, and then alumni, support at ISU.  But, there's probably some bylaw that relieves anyone from responsibility for it...


----------



## tkemmerer14

I like all the conversation and ideas. I don't know that I agree that Sycamore Psychos has any negative connotation to it though. By that same respect wouldn't the Cameron Crazies at Duke be negative too? The forest is pretty cool I think.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

tkemmerer14 said:


> I like all the conversation and ideas. I don't know that I agree that Sycamore Psychos has any negative connotation to it though. By that same respect wouldn't the Cameron Crazies at Duke be negative too? The forest is pretty cool I think.


The difference is Hamilton Center is a sponsor for Indiana State. Considering they pay money to the school, they're going to win out.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

tkemmerer14 said:


> I like all the conversation and ideas. I don't know that I agree that Sycamore Psychos has any negative connotation to it though. By that same respect wouldn't the Cameron Crazies at Duke be negative too? The forest is pretty cool I think.



It's Duke!  Therefore it is ok, even if it isn't.  Need I say more?


----------



## landrus13

Lansing's Forest???


----------



## BlueBleeder

jlandrus23 said:


> Lansing's Forest???



I think it is best to leave the coach's name out of the equation.  I do like the "Forest" idea and any way to use the Sycamore or tree idea would seem to be a no brainer fit.


----------



## landrus13

Why do you want to leave the coach's name out of it?


----------



## BlueBleeder

jlandrus23 said:


> Why do you want to leave the coach's name out of it?



because coaches change often....you need to keep a consistant name for the student section, in my opinion.  It creates a since of stability, pride, history....ect. If you can build it into something great, which will take time, it becomes something of a heritage for students and future students.  They will always have that sense of pride and belonging, knowing they were a part of "The Forest".  IF you name it after a coach, it then changes as often as the coach does and eliminates that history and feeling of pride knowing you were once a part of something that is still there today!


----------



## bigsportsfan

Makes sense to me.  I'm good with "The Forest."


----------



## Bally #50

bigsportsfan said:


> Makes sense to me.  I'm good with "The Forest."


I could see a poster with cartoon characatures of the team standing under the basket with a grandstand full of crazies behind them (with those forest shirts) and the title, "Can't see the forest for the TREES"!


----------



## Sackalot

No coach name!!!  

It can't have a lasting tradition if it has a coach's name in it.  Just call it the "State Forest" and it will end up being called the forest.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Putting a coach's name on it makes no sense for the long term.  I could see "State Forest",  "The Indiana State Forest", "Forest of Terre Haute" and other names.  Add Smokey Bear to the scene along with Sycamore Sam to help protect the Forest or just use Sam.  I envision him using a "fire extinguisher" on the visitors to help stop a run (put out the fire) . .  . . .   There are many ways to expand this concept.  How do we get someone to take ownership and develop the idea?


----------



## indstate33

The more I think about it...the more I don't care for "The Forest".........when I think of a forest, I imagine a nice quiet place, with a few birds chirping, a few chipmunks running around.....a place to relax...it is never loud in a forest....JMO


----------



## Jason Svoboda

indstate33 said:


> The more I think about it...the more I don't care for "The Forest".........when I think of a forest, I imagine a nice quiet place, with a few birds chirping, a few chipmunks running around.....a place to relax...it is never loud in a forest....JMO


You can do that with pretty much anything if you want to overanalyze.


----------



## TreeTop

Sycamore Proud said:


> I could see "State Forest"



I like that too.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Not trying to over burden the lady, but I wonder if there is any way that Megan can work this in to her things to do?


----------



## bent20

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Not trying to over burden the lady, but I wonder if there is any way that Megan can work this in to her things to do?



She is a visual artist, not trying to slight her in anyway, but I don't know that naming the student section should fall on her. I think it's a credit to her though that anytime we need something creative and clever, she's the first person people look to.

I think most of us are agreed on not naming the section after the coach, but if you need evidence that it can look stupid after the fact look at UNLV's shark mascot. I bet folks as young as Landrus don't know why the Runnin' Rebels had a shark mascot and their arena was known as the Shark Tank. Jerry "The Shark" Tarkanian is why and he was later forced to resign. Not a very flattering tradition after the fact.


----------



## tkemmerer14

Not saying I don't like the forest idea, but maybe incorporate the Hulman Center into the name? (once again ie: Cameron Crazies). Hulman Hooligans?


----------



## treeman

"the forest" is good. sense forests consist of trees it would give the students a feeling a unity because they are all "trees" in "the forest". i think we all see that this is the best fit, but now how do we get this idea off this message board and onto someones desk that could do something about it?


----------



## SycamoreBlue3209

We all say we are, "Proud to be a Tree", correct??  Yes, so I think "the forest" idea is a very good one.  It is something our student section could be known as and it could be very catchy.  We need to contact the right people with this idea and run with it!  We have plenty of time (till November) but it is good we have it now and can maybe get something going by the start of the season.


----------



## bent20

tkemmerer14 said:


> Not saying I don't like the forest idea, but maybe incorporate the Hulman Center into the name? (once again ie: Cameron Crazies). Hulman Hooligans?



Not bad, but the Hulman name is already all over Hulmanville, I mean Terre Haute. I kind of like the "state forest" although it's not all that intimidating.

Not trying to get off track, but I think we should use the size of the sycamore tree to our advantage in all things we do. Not sure how you apply that to the naming of the student section exactly, but if you've ever seen a big sycamore tree, it's an intimidating sight. Few trees in the midwest outside of some oaks and cottonwoods, get as big as a sycamore. And the others don't turn white and have trunks the size of a big sycamore. Even audio of the leaves of a big sycamore shaking in a stiff breeze would be an intimidating sound to play over the PA. I know I've mentioned this particular sycamore on this forum before, but if you've never seen a truly large ass sycamore go to the corner of Woodbine and Arcadia in the Woodridge subdivision east of town, you sure as hell won't miss it!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

The sycamore is indeed a stately tree.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

tkemmerer14 said:


> Not saying I don't like the forest idea, but maybe incorporate the Hulman Center into the name? (once again ie: Cameron Crazies). Hulman Hooligans?


No way. Hulman Center. Hulman Street. Hulman Field. Hulman, Hulman, Hulman. The best idea in here is the Forest. We're trees... we  need something to embrace that fact. That said, the name is the least of your worries. The worry is to consistently get students out there. 

Tyler, check out this thread below. I know you're our resident die hard right now so maybe if you advocate enough, you can get something started. I believe in you. 

http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?t=5649


----------



## TreeTop

In the vein of the Cameron Crazies...

Forest Fanatics

Or is that lame?


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Personally, I think Crazies, Fanatics, Psychos, et al are all overused. Do you know of any other singular student section? The Forest. It's many but it's one. I like it.


----------



## TreeTop

Jason Svoboda said:


> Personally, I think Crazies, Fanatics, Psychos, et al are all overused. Do you know of any other singular student section? The Forest. It's many but it's one. I like it.



I like that argument.  I agree.


----------



## tkemmerer14

Jason Svoboda said:


> No way. Hulman Center. Hulman Street. Hulman Field. Hulman, Hulman, Hulman. The best idea in here is the Forest. We're trees... we  need something to embrace that fact. That said, the name is the least of your worries. The worry is to consistently get students out there.
> 
> Tyler, check out this thread below. I know you're our resident die hard right now so maybe if you advocate enough, you can get something started. I believe in you.
> 
> http://www.sycamorepride.com/showthread.php?t=5649



So I guess that the First Financial Bank Fanatics is out too??? hahaha


----------



## tkemmerer14

SycamoreBlue3209 said:


> We all say we are, "Proud to be a Tree", correct??  Yes, so I think "the forest" idea is a very good one.  It is something our student section could be known as and it could be very catchy.  We need to contact the right people with this idea and run with it!  We have plenty of time (till November) but it is good we have it now and can maybe get something going by the start of the season.



I like the Forest as well. I'm going to send some messages to some different SGA people to try and see if they can't get something going like that. It's pretty much common consensus that the Blue Crew is lame.

We Are the 6th Tree! Hahaha
(play on 6th man for you slow ones)


----------



## SoCalSycamore

Just a thought.  I work at Loyola Marymount University and one of the things we've done is create our "ROAR" student section.  Basically, we do a mass mailing to all incoming freshman for sign up (although you can sign up any year...but we like to get them in as freshman).  It's a $45 one time cost for freshman (the price adjust for new upper class members), and each year you receive:  http://www.lmulions.com/trads/lionpride.html (I didn't want to list everything, but you can check it out).  

Once school starts, we have a master list we put together and each year during move in we have a table set up to hand out the shirts.  Since parents/family are there...we have cheer, mascot, etc. around...and you get them (and their families) believing/buying into athletics from day one (it's all about making them believe that athletics is the thing to do/be involved in).   

The big benefit is, getting their contact information and having them (well, more than likely their parents...since its sent home) literally have a "buy" into athletics.  We give out schedule cards, posters, then as well.

It's just a good, low cost way of creating some school spirit.

We run it through the athletics department (so there is some work involved)...but it's helped us maintain and grow our student numbers.


----------



## Sackalot

Just so everyone knows.

I sent a proposal to Coach Lansing and mulitple correspondences about the entire idea of a "State Forest".  I included several things such as shirt ideas, how to "decorate" the student section, how to continually involve students, etc.  Coach really like the idea and I even spoke to him about it on the phone at one point.  He passed it on to John Sherman who I also spoke to about it.  This is where, I assume it stopped.  Not because of John but because, as he explained, the SGA has to do it under the current policies. 

I beleive that for any idea (this one or a different one) to be successful in terms of the student section it has to run throught the athletics office such as the situation explained by SoCalSycamore at Loyola Marymount or it has to, at a minimum be handled by a committee of staff members (involving some students of course).  This certainly could be an assistantship situation where a grad student is in charge of it, but that it has institutional support.  The undergraduate students involved in SGA simply can't by design has the continuity that is required to create a successful student section program.

I will find the proposal and post it on here...it is on my computer at home so I will have to go back and look in emails.  But the idea is simple and I think most if not all on this board would support the majority of the ideas...and it is just that an idea.


----------



## indstate33

Hopefully the SGA or anybody will start this rolling this year....maybe have a  a list of student section names that can be included in the alumni magazine.....have a vote when the students comeback for the new school year.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

indstate33 said:


> Hopefully the SGA or anybody will start this rolling this year....maybe have a a list of student section names that can be included in the alumni magazine.....have a vote when the students comeback for the new school year.


Voting led us to Sycamore Sam. 

There just needs to be a few people working together to pick a name, coming up with an official student section shirt and then working to promote the hell out of it. Would be awesome if they could combine it with some sort of loyalty program to really spur involvement.


----------



## SycamoreFan317

Voting led us to the Sycamore name, but then anything would be better than "Fighting Teachers".


----------



## Bluesier

I love the Roar idea!  Great benefits to students for conference tournament, NCAA Tournament, and road games.  Our athletic administration needs to take a look at this!!


----------



## Sackalot

that type of this is present at many, many schools out there.  I like it and i also like the idea of attendance contests for the student organizations (fraternity and sorority would most likely be the biggest supporters) where the student organization with the largest percentage of attendance for the season wins a prize of some sort...usually a cash prize but I can think of other things that would work for that too.  This is what southern Indiana does for basketball and they have pretty big crowds considering...

Either way, something needs to happen with the student section and I would urge the SGA to work with athletics to have athletics take off the SGA "plate" so that consistency can come into play.


----------



## sycamore tuff

tkemmerer14 said:


> Not saying I don't like the forest idea, but maybe incorporate the Hulman Center into the name? (once again ie: Cameron Crazies). Hulman Hooligans?



I think it was the Indianapolis Star that referred to us as a bunch of hooligans back in the 80's.  They didn't mean it as a compliment, but we went with it anyway.


----------



## Sackalot

here is what i sent to coach and others in September..feel free to have a look....I know that Coach was very supportive of this idea, but this is where I learned that the SGA had to be the deciding factor....and it hasn't "gone anyhere" that I am aware of at this point...


WELL I Tried to upload it but it is too big.  I will see what I can do about that and put it up here soon


----------



## 4Q_iu

SycamoreFan317 said:


> Voting led us to the Sycamore name, but then anything would be better than "Fighting Teachers".



Thank goodness for that vote!

Have ZERO interest in being known as a 'fighting teacher'

SO VERY GLAD, we're NOT a lame animal mascot:

Eagles
Falcons
Hawks (or any color variant of a Hawk)
Cardinals (or Redbirds)
Bulldogs
Wildcats
Cougars
Pathers
Lions
Tigers (or Bengals)
Bears (or Bruins or Grizzlies)
(oh my)
Bobcats
Bison (or Buffaloes)
Broncos (or Bronchos or Broncs or Mustangs)
etc
etc
etc


----------



## Sackalot

I agree...I love the uniqueness of our "mascot"...but lets embrace it!!!!!!!!!  Use the sycamore as it should be used...We are Proud to be a Tree...run with it!!


----------



## SycamoreFan317

4Q_iu said:


> Thank goodness for that vote!
> 
> Have ZERO interest in being known as a 'fighting teacher'
> 
> SO VERY GLAD, we're NOT a lame animal mascot:
> 
> Eagles
> Falcons
> Hawks (or any color variant of a Hawk)
> Cardinals (or Redbirds)
> Bulldogs
> Wildcats
> Cougars
> Pathers
> Lions
> Tigers (or Bengals)
> Bears (or Bruins or Grizzlies)
> (oh my)
> Bobcats
> Bison (or Buffaloes)
> Broncos (or Bronchos or Broncs or Mustangs)
> etc
> etc
> etc



I did not mean anything negative by my post. The students approved the Sycamore name as a joke. It is unique but that is also part of the problem, because there is no prior marketing campaigns from anywhere to go off of we have to blaze the trail ourselves.


----------



## cubbypike13

SoCalSycamore said:


> Just a thought.  I work at Loyola Marymount University and one of the things we've done is create our "ROAR" student section.  Basically, we do a mass mailing to all incoming freshman for sign up (although you can sign up any year...but we like to get them in as freshman).  It's a $45 one time cost for freshman (the price adjust for new upper class members), and each year you receive:  http://www.lmulions.com/trads/lionpride.html (I didn't want to list everything, but you can check it out).
> 
> Once school starts, we have a master list we put together and each year during move in we have a table set up to hand out the shirts.  Since parents/family are there...we have cheer, mascot, etc. around...and you get them (and their families) believing/buying into athletics from day one (it's all about making them believe that athletics is the thing to do/be involved in).
> 
> The big benefit is, getting their contact information and having them (well, more than likely their parents...since its sent home) literally have a "buy" into athletics.  We give out schedule cards, posters, then as well.
> 
> It's just a good, low cost way of creating some school spirit.
> 
> We run it through the athletics department (so there is some work involved)...but it's helped us maintain and grow our student numbers.



This layout needs to be shown to the Athletic Department AND the SGA. It would be great to see more students travel to away events. Not everyone will go to all the away games but some of the close ones like Illinois State, Bradley, Evansville, and Southern Illinois. The dedicated ones will go and take advantage. 

This is the time to act though. The morale is up and more people will be willing to support our endeavors.


----------



## RafterRat

I like the Forest or Tree House.  I may be going on a limb (no pun intended) but why couldn't the frats or sorority's take over.  That way they all show up every game and we can get a larger student section if they felt  responsible. We grow the popularity of our greek programs as well (and some unity could help with chants). And the larger numbers would encourage the other students to show up.  Just a thought, I'm no expert.


----------



## SycamorePsycho

RafterRat said:


> I like the Forest or Tree House.  I may be going on a limb (no pun intended) but why couldn't the frats or sorority's take over.  That way they all show up every game and we can get a larger student section if they felt  responsible. We grow the popularity of our greek programs as well (and some unity could help with chants). And the larger numbers would encourage the other students to show up.  Just a thought, I'm no expert.



The majority of the students that go to the games are Greek...


----------



## indstate33

RafterRat said:


> I like the Forest or Tree House.  I may be going on a limb (no pun intended) but why couldn't the frats or sorority's take over.  That way they all show up every game and we can get a larger student section if they felt  responsible. We grow the popularity of our greek programs as well (and some unity could help with chants). And the larger numbers would encourage the other students to show up.  Just a thought, I'm no expert.



Finally....a student section name I can support........*The Tree House*.......I LIKE it..........


----------



## Bally #50

Looks like we "branched" into the right name. I love the TREE HOUSE. "Stumped" no more~


----------



## cubbypike13

indstate33 said:


> Finally....a student section name I can support........*The Tree House*.......I LIKE it..........



Agreed


----------



## SycamoreinTexas

Nothballa022 said:


> The majority of the students that go to the games are Greek...



Disagree.   Select few come.  One or two games a year is there a mass amount of frats and sororities at the game.   When was the last time the student section had a lot of students on a regular basis?


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

I agree…….TREE HOUSE wins my support.


----------



## Eleven

Back when Bird was here, it was known as "The Bird House"...


----------



## treeman

greeks probably do have a better percentage of showing up than a non-greek student. but when the greeks show up as a group they usually sit up in the yellow seats and not down in the student section. i think "the forest" is better than "the treehouse" but they are both better than the blue crew.


----------



## Eleven

treeman said:


> greeks probably do have a better percentage of showing up than a non-greek student. but when the greeks show up as a group they usually sit up in the yellow seats and not down in the student section. i think "the forest" is better than "the treehouse" but they are both better than the blue crew.



You could really do both...
"The Forest" is Hulman Center... and "The Tree House" is the student section on the floor..

The band could play Guns & Roses "Welcome to the Jungle"... and change the words for the students:

"Welcome to the Forest..."


----------



## Sackalot

I have proposed the Tree House too! Back in 2004, I sent along that proposal too.  Didn't get anywhere then...maybe now it would.  I like either of them.  And I am fine with them either way...point is that it needs to be organized, well thought out and a "STAPLE" that doesn't change year to year.


----------



## LoyalAlum

eleven said:


> you could really do both...
> "the forest" is hulman center... And "the tree house" is the student section on the floor..
> 
> The band could play guns & roses "welcome to the jungle"... And change the words for the students:
> 
> "welcome to the forest..."



nice!


----------



## 4Q_iu

Eleven said:


> You could really do both...
> "The Forest" is Hulman Center... and "The Tree House" is the student section on the floor..
> 
> The band could play Guns & Roses "Welcome to the Jungle"... and change the words for the students:
> 
> "Welcome to the Forest..."



I'd suggest The Tree House for Hulman; (arena = house...)

and 

The Forest for the student section.

I'm ignoring the obvious; (that Tree Houses are located IN Forests...)


----------



## Sackalot

My suggestion in 2004 was to have a local lumber yard/Menards type place sponsor the "tree house' and make the student section look like a "tree house" somehow.  Put up wood around the section, put a tire swing in, etc.  That may work for the new "reserved suite" thing at the end of the basketball court opposite the student section.  Either way, we all agree that the student section needs to become a priority and get it organized.


----------



## BrokerZ

It is about time we start embracing our "tree" name and just go with it.  Stanford has completely bought into the whole concept with their Cardinal mascot...I see no reason why we should shy away from being a Sycamore, either.  The Tree House or The Forest are both fantastic ideas, and two concepts that should be seriously considered.  

I'm more of a fan of The Forest just because I think that could be a good name for a student organization built around supporting ISU athletics and supporting the Terre Haute community.  The Tree House just implies the area within the Hulman Center, but The Forest implies organization and unity.

I would like ISU to do something like the University if Illinois does with the Orange Krush.  The Orange Krush is the student cheering section for the basketball team, but it also works as a charitable organization (the Orange Krush Foundation).  The Sycamore Forest could carry this same format and provide great opportunities for students to lead and to serve their community, all while supporting ISU basketball.

I'm sure this idea has been proposed before, but it's definitely one I would have been interested in when I was a student.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

BrokerZ said:


> It is about time we start embracing our "tree" name and just go with it. Stanford has completely bought into the whole concept with their Cardinal mascot...I see no reason why we should shy away from being a Sycamore, either. The Tree House or The Forest are both fantastic ideas, and two concepts that should be seriously considered.
> 
> I'm more of a fan of The Forest just because I think that could be a good name for a student organization built around supporting ISU athletics and supporting the Terre Haute community. The Tree House just implies the area within the Hulman Center, but The Forest implies organization and unity.
> 
> I would like ISU to do something like the University if Illinois does with the Orange Krush. The Orange Krush is the student cheering section for the basketball team, but it also works as a charitable organization (the Orange Krush Foundation). The Sycamore Forest could carry this same format and provide great opportunities for students to lead and to serve their community, all while supporting ISU basketball.
> 
> I'm sure this idea has been proposed before, but it's definitely one I would have been interested in when I was a student.


Agreed. However, until it moves away from being a student organization to a student organization administered by the University it will continue to flounder.


----------



## Sackalot

Jason, you are hammer...student organization adminstered by university is the nail.  

Above is an example of Jason hitting the nail on the head!!!!  Below is an illustration of it...


----------



## SycamorePsycho

sycamores28 said:


> Disagree.   Select few come.  One or two games a year is there a mass amount of frats and sororities at the game.   When was the last time the student section had a lot of students on a regular basis?




Sorry my friend but you are wrong....just because they aren't wearing greek letters doesn't mean they aren't greek....myself and some of my "frat" brothers as you so eloquently put it go to nearly all of the home games and don't wear greek letters....we wear ISU apparel in support of the team....there are a lot more greeks in the stands than you think.


----------



## BlueBleeder

Nothballa022 said:


> Sorry my friend but you are wrong....just because they aren't wearing greek letters doesn't mean they aren't greek....myself and some of my "frat" brothers as you so eloquently put it go to nearly all of the home games and don't wear greek letters....we wear ISU apparel in support of the team....there are a lot more greeks in the stands than you think.



I think what's trying to be said is that there isn't any organized "continuous" greek participation.  If there were you would see many, many more students and lots of greek letters.  However, I appreciate your loyalty and support of OUR Sycamores.....we just need more like you!!


----------



## Sackalot

As a far to involved for my own good, Greek Alumnus of ISU.  I would say that the concept of an organized Greek involvement push has huge potential.  The IFC/PA/PHC tri-council (thing) could easily create a program that they run, that could create incentives for the Greeks to attend in huge numbers.  If the Greeks took on this "mantle" and the new alumni advisory committee for Greeks that is going to be formed supported it...I think you would see significant improvement in the attendance.  And, I can say this without question, if the Greeks start going to games on a regular basis the non-Greek student population will start to come around.  So go the Greeks so goes the campus involvement...


----------



## 4Q_iu

Sackalot said:


> As a far to involved for my own good, Greek Alumnus of ISU.  I would say that the concept of an organized Greek involvement push has huge potential.  The IFC/PA/PHC tri-council (thing) could easily create a program that they run, that could create incentives for the Greeks to attend in huge numbers.  If the Greeks took on this "mantle" and the new alumni advisory committee for Greeks that is going to be formed supported it...I think you would see significant improvement in the attendance.  *And, I can say this without question, if the Greeks start going to games on a regular basis the non-Greek student population will start to come around.  So go the Greeks so goes the campus involvement.*..



Really??  I knew a ton of kids who refused to participate in some events BECAUSE they were too greek oriented or 'dominated'


----------



## Jason Svoboda

4Q_iu said:


> Really?? I knew a ton of kids who refused to participate in some events BECAUSE they were too greek oriented or 'dominated'


Then they never left their rooms.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> Then they never left their rooms.



No, they just didn't do Trike and Tandemonia.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

4Q_iu said:


> No, they just didn't do Trike and Tandemonia.


As if that's all that Greeks did. LOL


----------



## 4Q_iu

Jason Svoboda said:


> As if that's all that Greeks did. LOL



No, they weren't the only things BUT when I was at State, they WERE the most VISIBLE/PUBLICIZED events.

Most of my friends at State, were 1st generation college students, who worked part-time jobs locally or in their hometowns  and DIDN'T 'go greek'

Some for $$$ reasons, some for lack of interest, some were HARD-CORE GDIs.

Everyone had / has different college experiences; I was too apathetic to the 'greek cause' -- I DID enjoy some of the positions my friends took (purely for comedic value!)


----------



## Greene Co.

I thought I was one of only a few that used the term GDI...... glad to see the term used by someone other than myself. I have nothing else to contribute in this thread.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Greene Co. said:


> I thought I was one of only a few that used the term GDI...... glad to see the term used by someone other than myself. I have nothing else to contribute in this thread.



sh*t -- i had 2 buddies who wanted to charter Gamma Delta Iota!!

Have read stories of kids at several schools starting chapters of ITK ( I Tappa Keg)...

one of my favorites, I Phelta Thi...

Other aren't 'clean enough' for this 'family space.'


----------



## Sackalot

My point is that when Greeks become involved, typically the events are well attended and students in general start to come around more.  Certainly some students don't, certainly some students are completely anti-Greek and certainly GDIs exist.  The point is still the same, Greeks tend to be far more involved...that simple!


----------



## 4Q_iu

Sackalot said:


> My point is that when Greeks become involved, typically the events are well attended and students in general start to come around more.  Certainly some students don't, certainly some students are completely anti-Greek and certainly GDIs exist.  *The point is still the same, Greeks tend to be far more involved...that simple! *



I'll continue to be skeptical of the numbers...

I know your belief is valid at DePauw (but with a student population of ~2,500 AND a greek system of ~90% OF that 2,500, that would be 2,250)

At a medium school (10K-15K)... arguable

At a large school (20K+)... I'll be very skeptical.

We have our opinions -- I don't see us changing them.


----------



## Sackalot

I certainly see what you are saying...but, at a school like IU, Greek Life is technically a small percentage of the student population, but the events on the ISU campus are heavily attended by Greeks (sports withstanding...obviously IU doesn't have a problem with the general student population attending).  All I am saying is that Greeks tend to be the more involved students which is backed up by findings of the UNILoa http://www.measuringbehaviors.com/ and other information can also be seen on this study at http://nicindy.org/fraternityrights/ 
This does not say that Greeks are "the" examples of participation, but it does show strong support that Greeks are more involved and develop more quickly and plateau at a higher level than non-Greeks.  And again, all I am saying is that Greeks tend to be more involved by nature.  At ISU, this is, IMHO, certainly true.  I am not saying that Greeks attend sporting events more or less than any identified group of students, but I am saying that if a program were created that the Greeks organized that would support and spur on attendance, I think you would see significant increases in attendance from Greeks and non-Greeks because the students at ISU, in general, would see the excitment of the Greeks attending and would want to be a part of that.  Of course I am generalising and making a blanket statement, but I think that those students that would attend basketball or football games (even baseball or volleyball or soccer or track) but do not on a regular basis would do so if a large group of students (Greeks) attended.  It is mob mentality.


----------



## Bally #50

Hell, when I lived in Rhoads Hall, I created a mythical SIGMA OMEGA BETA fraternity on my dorm floor. (our members called it S.O.B.). Eventually I decided to "pull" our charter and I joined a real social fraternity in the spring of my sophomore year. I did not know much about the Greek system at ISU in my early years and I realize that greek life is not for everyone and I have always respected that. As for me, 44 years after arriving at ISU, I can honestly tell you that joining my house was the best thing I did in college and to this day, many of my closest friends are my 1557 fraternity brothers and they always will be. To each his own. For me, it was the right thing to do.


----------



## 4Q_iu

Sackalot said:


> I certainly see what you are saying...but, at a school like IU, Greek Life is technically a small percentage of the student population, but the events on the ISU campus are heavily attended by Greeks (sports withstanding...obviously IU doesn't have a problem with the general student population attending).  All I am saying is that Greeks tend to be the more involved students which is backed up by findings of the UNILoa http://www.measuringbehaviors.com/ and other information can also be seen on this study at http://nicindy.org/fraternityrights/
> This does not say that Greeks are "the" examples of participation, but it does show strong support that Greeks are more involved and develop more quickly and plateau at a higher level than non-Greeks.  And again, all I am saying is that Greeks tend to be more involved by nature.  At ISU, this is, IMHO, certainly true.  I am not saying that Greeks attend sporting events more or less than any identified group of students, but I am saying that if a program were created that the Greeks organized that would support and spur on attendance, I think you would see significant increases in attendance from Greeks and non-Greeks because the students at ISU, in general, would see the excitment of the Greeks attending and would want to be a part of that.  Of course I am generalising and making a blanket statement, but I think that those students that would attend basketball or football games (even baseball or volleyball or soccer or track) but do not on a regular basis would do so if a large group of students (Greeks) attended.  It is mob mentality.



Noted.


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Bump for Sycamore Lynch.


----------



## isubird33

Has there been any motion or thought into making a student organization that runs the student section?  I know here at Ball State we have "Charlie's Crew" which is a club any student can sign up for that handles the way the student section is run and operated.

Just a thought.


----------



## SycamoreLynch

Ok.  I'm new to this website.  So I tried to read this entire conversation and it was tough.  Here are some things that I have read.  Some of my ideas.  I am going to try and post everything I can remember.

A. I would love to and be honored to be the "President" of whatever our Student Section is called.  I have followed Purdue basketball growing up and was always a huge fan of watching what the students would do.  Coming to ISU, my goal was to "organize" (that is the biggest problem with it right now) our student section.  We need to make the student section and official organization on campus.  With the President of the organization being recognized as a member of SGA.  They do run the show right now, and they are doing the best they can with what they have.  Personally, I would take a bullet for Indiana State because of the passion I have for this place.  I would love to be "the guy" the ties SGA into the organization but also brings in guys like Tyler K and Eric H.  We are the ones with the great ideas, who take this student section serious.  

B.  These bullet points are completely pointless but I want to break my rambling up so you can read it easier.  I know Nick U. who is SGA President.  This is what dream plan of what should happen

SGA makes a new position under them, call it "Student Section President" <---(or something clever)

Say I take that position, I would be recognized as a member of SGA so through by-laws I would have complete control of the Student Section.  (whatever we call it)

I create a committee and have positions like Media Production (those little videos we always put out)  Social Media (advertise like wild fire on facebook, twitter, etc)  Advertising (self-explanatory)  We also need representatives from every greek organization.

With this committee we would be in charge of EVERYTHING.  we come up with the themed games, the promotional stuff, anything and everything.  Being sponsored through SGA they would supply funding (i hope)  We pass these ideas through our Greek reps and they take them their chapters.  We have to give incentives for Greeks to go, like recognition for having the best participation.

I had talked to Al Perone.  If you go to an IU basketball game.  they have a think where you swipe your ID and a database keeps track of what games that student is at.  We give prizes to those who come to the most games.  

We need student section shirts.  I'm sick of what we call student sections shirts today are hiding in the SGA office and I have to ask Nick for one and he replies with "we pass them out at games"  bull shit.  I've been to plenty and never been offered a shirt.  We need that organized and need creative people to be in charge of that. 

Going to try and summarize what I'm thinking as well as typing and I know there was so much more I was thinking when I started this book

We need to organize the student section.  We need a group of people like myself who want to do this.  We need SGA to sponsor us.  We need creative minds and people who will buy in to the idea.  Once we get organized, we get students to sign in, sign up, and hopefully participate.  

I officially have carpel tunnel now and my thoughts are scattered all across my room.  hit me up with questions or ideas and I will personally promise to do what I can to get this going.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycamoreLynch said:


> Ok.  I'm new to this website.  So I tried to read this entire conversation and it was tough.  Here are some things that I have read.  Some of my ideas.  I am going to try and post everything I can remember.
> 
> A. I would love to and be honored to be the "President" of whatever our Student Section is called.  I have followed Purdue basketball growing up and was always a huge fan of watching what the students would do.  Coming to ISU, my goal was to "organize" (that is the biggest problem with it right now) our student section.  We need to make the student section and official organization on campus.  With the President of the organization being recognized as a member of SGA.  They do run the show right now, and they are doing the best they can with what they have.  Personally, I would take a bullet for Indiana State because of the passion I have for this place.  I would love to be "the guy" the ties SGA into the organization but also brings in guys like Tyler K and Eric H.  We are the ones with the great ideas, who take this student section serious.
> 
> B.  These bullet points are completely pointless but I want to break my rambling up so you can read it easier.  I know Nick U. who is SGA President.  This is what dream plan of what should happen
> 
> SGA makes a new position under them, call it "Student Section President" <---(or something clever)
> 
> Say I take that position, I would be recognized as a member of SGA so through by-laws I would have complete control of the Student Section.  (whatever we call it)
> 
> I create a committee and have positions like Media Production (those little videos we always put out)  Social Media (advertise like wild fire on facebook, twitter, etc)  Advertising (self-explanatory)  We also need representatives from every greek organization.
> 
> With this committee we would be in charge of EVERYTHING.  we come up with the themed games, the promotional stuff, anything and everything.  Being sponsored through SGA they would supply funding (i hope)  We pass these ideas through our Greek reps and they take them their chapters.  We have to give incentives for Greeks to go, like recognition for having the best participation.
> 
> I had talked to Al Perone.  If you go to an IU basketball game.  they have a think where you swipe your ID and a database keeps track of what games that student is at.  We give prizes to those who come to the most games.
> 
> We need student section shirts.  I'm sick of what we call student sections shirts today are hiding in the SGA office and I have to ask Nick for one and he replies with "we pass them out at games"  bull shit.  I've been to plenty and never been offered a shirt.  We need that organized and need creative people to be in charge of that.
> 
> Going to try and summarize what I'm thinking as well as typing and I know there was so much more I was thinking when I started this book
> 
> We need to organize the student section.  We need a group of people like myself who want to do this.  We need SGA to sponsor us.  We need creative minds and people who will buy in to the idea.  Once we get organized, we get students to sign in, sign up, and hopefully participate.
> 
> I officially have carpel tunnel now and my thoughts are scattered all across my room.  hit me up with questions or ideas and I will personally promise to do what I can to get this going.



I like all of this - I will say as far as in game promo is concerned, some of that falls outside the SGA and even the Athletic Department. Although Nelligan has employees in the Indiana State Athletic office they negotiate contracts with all local corporations. Some of the packages include language about in-game promotions (think what you will of the promotions that are currently done). I'm not sure that you will be able to have any say/control on what goes on during timeouts. That's not to discourage you by any means, it however is a roadblock to the above plan. 

Rather than in game promotions, why don't you find ways to take over the timeouts? Find ways to make the promos NOT the event - I think coming up with chants during the game. For instance the most obvious, D-Fence. Orrrrrrr: 







Brillant right! 

Orrrrrr: 







Look this stuff isn't rocket science, but what it does take is cooperation, planning and organization. We don't have any one of the 3 elements in place. I think if all 3 could one day be in place then the University might consider opening up some of the lower level seating to students. I mean if the students were able to prove that they could bring in 3k deep every single game then you could give them an entire side, does it cut into season ticket sales? A little bit - you open up one end zone, get rid of the corporate suites and open up another end zone for lower level seating. Let's not mention what an atmosphere like at Utah State would add to regular ticket sales. 

Consider this - Utah State has 25,000 plus students - so duplicating the efforts above is unrealistic in my opinion. 14,000 students live on campus (according to Wiki). But having a winning program doesn't hurt the cause for Utah State either. Here is what they have been able to do for the last 5 years, prior to this season: 

2010: 30-4 and 17-0 at home
2009: 27-8 and 17-1 at home
2008: 30-5 and 17-0 at home
2007: 24-11 and 17-0 at home
2006: 23-12 and 13-1 at home
2005: 23-9 and 14-2 at home 

So in the last 5 years they have lost 4 games at home, I think they have lost 1 this season (maybe) so that's pretty solid. Clearly they don't have trouble getting students or the city to come to games. True? 

Your challenge is much greater than this. It extends beyond cooperation, planning and organization - it's about the culture of Indiana State and this place hasn't been anything other than what it is for a long time. It takes a lot for things like this to fall into place. I would love to support your efforts in any way I can - just go through the right channels and make it happen, you seem to have the passion to make it possible.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

From facebook just about one hour ago:

The first 200 students in student section attendance tomorrow night get a tee shirt.  They look pretty nice too.


----------



## Sycamore624

Sycamore Proud said:


> From facebook just about one hour ago:
> 
> The first 200 students in student section attendance tomorrow night get a tee shirt.  They look pretty nice too.



It's a start


----------



## treeman

this is what needs to happen with the student section to gain student interest in sports and the university in general

A. change the name of the student section. blue crew = lame. We have a very unique mascot, we gotta use that to our advantage. it's been discussed on here before. change the name officially to "THE FOREST" i'm assuming it's too late to start this this year. so i would get the ball rolling now. a cool T-shirt idea would be a camouflage shirt only the colors are royal blue, baby blue, gray, and white. with "THE FOREST" bold and on the front, give them away or sell them for 5 bucks, something cheap.

B. A catching saying that only ISU does. You have roll tide, hoo hoo hoosiers, boiler up, hookem' horns, etc. Indiana State students need to come up with a saying. the one that i like the most is "GO TREES" i really feel that that would be a simple quick thing to say that unifies all people that are fans of this school.

C. Get the greeks involved at sports. Make it a competition that the fraternity and sorority with the best attendance % gets points for the spring week competition or something. This would be easy because students have to swipe their card to get in the games anyways. 

D. sell beer.

again these are just a few ideas that would improve the university as a whole i feel like. i just used the ones i like the best in my examples but feel free to play with some of the ideas.


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

*New Theme Song...*






Watch out for that tree... lol


----------



## SycamoreLynch

treeman said:


> this is what needs to happen with the student section to gain student interest in sports and the university in general
> 
> A. change the name of the student section. blue crew = lame. We have a very unique mascot, we gotta use that to our advantage. it's been discussed on here before. change the name officially to "THE FOREST" i'm assuming it's too late to start this this year. so i would get the ball rolling now. a cool T-shirt idea would be a camouflage shirt only the colors are royal blue, baby blue, gray, and white. with "THE FOREST" bold and on the front, give them away or sell them for 5 bucks, something cheap.
> 
> B. A catching saying that only ISU does. You have roll tide, hoo hoo hoosiers, boiler up, hookem' horns, etc. Indiana State students need to come up with a saying. the one that i like the most is "GO TREES" i really feel that that would be a simple quick thing to say that unifies all people that are fans of this school.
> 
> C. Get the greeks involved at sports. Make it a competition that the fraternity and sorority with the best attendance % gets points for the spring week competition or something. This would be easy because students have to swipe their card to get in the games anyways.
> 
> D. sell beer.
> 
> again these are just a few ideas that would improve the university as a whole i feel like. i just used the ones i like the best in my examples but feel free to play with some of the ideas.




I like these ideas.  I LOVE the forest idea with the camo student section shirts.  I will push the issue with Greeks hardcore with SGA.  I think greeks could be our best tool because we get them to come and the other people will want to join in.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

SycamoreStateofMind said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4hXdsVUnp4
> 
> Watch out for that tree... lol



There's the new Sycamore catch phrase - *Watch out for that TREE!!!*

Perfect!  SSOM - you 'da man!!!


----------



## BankShot

Someone mentioned this a few yrs. ago...very same "George of the Jungle" theme. Not sure about the imaging on shirts, but copyright/patent concerns surfaced re: the theme song and the ISU Band rights to play a derivative. Don't get me wrong, I was "gung ho" on the idea back then, feeling that the song has certain everlasting rhythmic beat to it that all can thematically align with. The music itself unites the OFCers and current ISU pups - something that's rare when dealing w/ differing age generations.
Hell, I used to watch the cartoon...along w/ "Tom Slick," one of :sycamores:Muncie, IN's more famous characters (alongside David Letterman)! Not sure which one's "slicker?"


----------



## treeman

hey i would be all for having the jumbo tron play " du. du. du du du du du" the everyone yelling "watch out for those trees" at the beginning of games, after time outs, etc. that would be a nice little way to get the crowd into it a little.


----------



## Eleven

treeman said:


> hey i would be all for having the jumbo tron play " du. du. du du du du du" the everyone yelling "watch out for those trees" at the beginning of games, after time outs, etc. that would be a nice little way to get the crowd into it a little.



And the students doing the "George Scream".... AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHhhhhhhh!
It's been mentioned before, and I REALLY think it just needs to be done.
How can we play Blue Oyster Cult (Godzilla) and Fountains of Wayne (Stacey's Mom) and Led Zepplin (Immigrant Song), nearly EVERY game.... but we can't play a Sheldon Allman song??


----------



## SycamoreLynch

I really want to try those 2 Utah State cheers tomorrow.  "I believe" and "winning team"


----------



## TreeTop

SycamoreLynch said:


> I really want to try those 2 Utah State cheers tomorrow.  "I believe" and "winning team"



"Watch out for those trees"


----------



## IndyTreeFan

How about "Watch out for that tree" after each member of the starting lineup is introduced?  Something like this:

PA:  Starting at center, a 6 foot 8 inch senior from San Antonio, TX, Myles Walker

Students;  Watch out for that TREE!!!

PA:  Starting at forward, a 6 foot 5 inch senior from Chicago, IL, Carl Richard

Students  Watch out for that TREE!!!

You get the idea...


----------



## SycamoreLynch

IndyTreeFan said:


> How about "Watch out for that tree" after each member of the starting lineup is introduced?  Something like this:
> 
> PA:  Starting at center, a 6 foot 8 inch senior from San Antonio, TX, Myles Walker
> 
> Students;  Watch out for that TREE!!!
> 
> PA:  Starting at forward, a 6 foot 5 inch senior from Chicago, IL, Carl Richard
> 
> Students  Watch out for that TREE!!!
> 
> You get the idea...



I REALLY like that idea!  That brings up another point.  I HATE HATE HATE the way we do our team's introduction.  That slow clap type thing with the band..LAME!  This is something new we could do!


----------



## New_Chief_Quabachi

Here's the deal with the student section.  Support from the students right now on average is at an all time high as horrible as it may be.  But, for once, there are familiar faces in the student section, including upperclassmen which is always a positive.  Also, as much as we try and get something off the ground and running, it will not happen until we get backing from the SGA, and more than that Greek organizations.  The white out where we were on ESPN was something I'll never forget.  The students want to have something to be there for, they don't want to watch an average(as of right now) team in the Missouri Valley when they can watch different teams on ESPN.  The game for students has to be an experience which we need to turn it into.  The ability for us to be in charge of the student section and actually have some power and pull is where it all lies.  If anyone who attends the game has noticed, the front row of the student section is occupied by some members of greek organizations that have ties to the players on the team.  They walk into the Hulman Center through the tunnel and sit there before doors are opened to students.  They do not start cheers, they do not cheer for our team, all they do is yell at the refs, and if you have been there, you would know that members of them have been thrown out a couple of times.  For us to succeed, we also must have backing from the athletic department because that doesn't help out our student section.  The games I attend I am the catalyst for almost every cheer that is started from the 2nd or 3rd row.  It would be much easier if we had support.  Keep this in mind especially alumni if you have connections for funding.

Also.

THE JUNGLE.  Royal blue, baby blue, and black camo shirts.


----------



## agrinut

SycamoreLynch said:


> I really want to try those 2 Utah State cheers tomorrow.  "I believe" and "winning team"



Nothing original?


----------



## SycamoreLynch

agrinut said:


> Nothing original?



Still in the brain storming process.  That's why I came here.  For ideas.


----------



## agrinut

SycamoreLynch said:


> Still in the brain storming process.  That's why I came here.  For ideas.



I have seen that done 2 times this year by other schools and just wasn't a fan.


----------



## Eleven

agrinut said:


> I have seen that done 2 times this year by other schools and just wasn't a fan.



I saw the "winning team" "losing team" done at a high school game in the Pizza Hut Classic..


----------



## Sackalot

Here it is, I have sent this to Coach and to the athletic office twice along with a full proposal for consideration. Heard nothing yet....and I did this prior to last season.  

But real tree makes the camo..(royal blue that is about as close to our color as you can get..this example  is navy).  Call it the Forest or State Forest and run with it.  

Get all Treey on it!


----------



## Sackalot

here is an example shirt with colored printing on it.  Though it may be "expensive" rather than the typical shirts that they would give out. Heck this shirt costs over $25, but with the right sponsors and the right plan it would be free or a fundraiser.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Part of the stuff you get for joining a student fan organization, perhaps?

Oh, I forgot, we can't do that at ISU...:violent:


----------



## Sackalot

Hell, UK has it...what the heck do they have to do with a tree?  Sure it may look a little "redneck" but who cares.  The concept is perfect IMHO!


----------



## Sycamore624

Love the ideals and the camo design! Another thing is to come up with a points system for the student section and some kind of reward system. I know Purdue's Paint Crew has officers,elections along with the point system and they have a waiting list to join.


----------



## Sycamore624

Another ideal...if we can get this going lets give "The Forrest" members their own section on SP so they can discuss and share ideals.


----------



## Sycamore624

Here is the link to the Paint Crew's Official Site and what they do...

http://www.purduepaintcrew.org/


----------



## Sackalot

these are in white, but could be in blue
I mean, it could be endless.  Sell these at the Rec!


----------



## Eleven

SycamoreLynch said:


> I had talked to Al Perone.  If you go to an IU basketball game.  they have a think where you swipe your ID and a database keeps track of what games that student is at.  We give prizes to those who come to the most games.



If you go to an ISU Sycamore game, you swipe your ID and it is tracked in a database.
Check this out... go to your portal and login.
Go to My Banner Self Service, Student Services, Student Records, at the bottom, click on Co-Curricular Activity List... if you have had your card swiped at any games, you will see the totals listed at the bottom of the page.


----------



## MEM

I would think someplace like Gander Mountain or Rural King would be willing to sponsor something like this. They may even be willing to get the shirts. Give them some sort of signage in the student section and put their name on the shirts.


----------



## Eleven

MEM said:


> I would think someplace like Gander Mountain or Rural King would be willing to sponsor something like this. They may even be willing to get the shirts. Give them some sort of signage in the student section and put their name on the shirts.



Even Dick's Sporting Goods... I know we don't have one here, but I guarantee you that people in The Haute shop at Dick's.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Sackalot said:


> these are in white, but could be in blue
> I mean, it could be endless.  Sell these at the Rec!



You'll get a lot more involvement if she's one of the prizes...


----------



## Sycamore624

Sackalot said:


> these are in white, but could be in blue
> I mean, it could be endless.  Sell these at the Rec!



Right there is all you need...get her to come dressed like that and I guarantee attendance goes up!


----------



## Sycamore624

This was Ron Prettyman's answer durring our Q&A Session wih him a couple months back....

*What are the intentions on starting a special group for the student section? It does not need to be led by students, they can help. I believe we can grow our student body, by having a name for the student group and have promotions and special T-shirts. This helps the student feel involved in the program and a reason to be at the game. Something has to be done with the student section to take this program to the next level!!!!! *

Ron Prettyman: We have had record participation from our student body last year during basketball season and this year during football season. It is getting better and better. Much of it has to do with our success. We are working cooperatively with fraternities, sororities, campus housing, and the Student Government Association to expand and promote our student section. We have had over 2,000 student multiple times in the past year attend the games. That is between 20 and 25% of our undergraduate student population. Not bad compared to many schools. Student Government has given out t shirts and other give aways regularly. We will continue to work at improving this, but it certainly is better than it has been for a very long time.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

Sycamore75 said:


> This was Ron Prettyman's answer durring our Q&A Session wih him a couple months back....
> 
> *What are the intentions on starting a special group for the student section? It does not need to be led by students, they can help. I believe we can grow our student body, by having a name for the student group and have promotions and special T-shirts. This helps the student feel involved in the program and a reason to be at the game. Something has to be done with the student section to take this program to the next level!!!!! *
> 
> Ron Prettyman: We have had record participation from our student body last year during basketball season and this year during football season. It is getting better and better. Much of it has to do with our success. We are working cooperatively with fraternities, sororities, campus housing, and the Student Government Association to expand and promote our student section. We have had over 2,000 student multiple times in the past year attend the games. That is between 20 and 25% of our undergraduate student population. Not bad compared to many schools. Student Government has given out t shirts and other give aways regularly. We will continue to work at improving this, but it certainly is better than it has been for a very long time.



Politi-speak.  2,000 students multiple times?  Come on, even a blind man could see that's not true.  I love Ron, he's the best thing that's happened to ISU athletics since Bob King, but someone is feeding him a line about things being great with regards to student participation, and that's just not right.

It's a part of the culture of 1) "We can't do that here...", 2) "That's not our responsibility..." 3) "That's not the way we've always done things..." and 4) "What?  Me worry?"

*WE HAVE NO HOME COURT ADVANTAGE.*  Why is that so hard to see?  And why do so many people resist efforts to change that?  I don't get it...


----------



## Sycamore624

IndyTreeFan said:


> Politi-speak.  2,000 students multiple times?  Come on, even a blind man could see that's not true.  I love Ron, he's the best thing that's happened to ISU athletics since Bob King, but someone is feeding him a line about things being great with regards to student participation, and that's just not right.
> 
> It's a part of the culture of 1) "We can't do that here...", 2) "That's not our responsibility..." 3) "That's not the way we've always done things..." and 4) "What?  Me worry?"
> 
> *WE HAVE NO HOME COURT ADVANTAGE.*  Why is that so hard to see?  And why do so many people resist efforts to change that?  I don't get it...



Agreed! I even emailed him back after he sent me his replies and asked him where he came up with the 2K number? Told him I've been to every home game but one this year and maybe we have had 2,000 total all season (before the Creighton game).


----------



## MEM

Maybe talk to John Sherman about it. He might be able to help more than RP.


----------



## Sackalot

I know that I have talked to John about it on at least 3 occasions both via phone and in person.  He listened, he said it was interesting and that many had commented on the same type of concept...but nothing has happened.


----------



## Sackalot

Why not...thought it was worth it to post this too and then think, put ISU on them...


----------



## nwi stater

Now why can't the Sparkettes wear these????? Home att. will shoot up!!!


----------



## nwi stater

New uni's for the Basketball teams???  Blue como??????


----------



## MEM

Sackalot said:


> I know that I have talked to John about it on at least 3 occasions both via phone and in person.  He listened, he said it was interesting and that many had commented on the same type of concept...but nothing has happened.



I see. They will probably just jump on the bandwagon after someone has done the hard work. It's too bad they can't be more supportive of an effort to get more butts-in-seats.


----------



## sycamore tuff

nwi stater said:


> Now why can't the Sparkettes wear these????? Home att. will shoot up!!!



You are joking, right?  My wife is in her mid 40's and looks better than most of them.


----------



## Sackalot

MEM said:


> I see. They will probably just jump on the bandwagon after someone has done the hard work. It's too bad they can't be more supportive of an effort to get more butts-in-seats.



I wrote up a 3 page document, with pricing, information from RealTree, etc.  It certainly wasn't something I would turn in at "work" in terms of a proposal, but it was a LARGE amount of the work done....

Who knows!

I know they are busy, I know they hear all kinds of stuff and ideas all the time and I know it is much easier to say it than actually do it.  But this concept seems to be pretty simple and pretty much "on a plater"  

Oh well...


----------



## Chief_Quabachi

I've noticed that the students at Duke, Michigan State and other venues are seated the length of the court side facing the TV cameras. This spot lights the student support I believe and could possibly motivate greater attendance. However, this would require the formation of a set number of members like the previously mentioned "Paint Crew." This makes it exclusive and hopefully desirable.
A concern though is so many students go home to Mommy every freakin' weekend instead of staying on campus and truly becoming involved in campus life. Since I no longer live in IN is that still a common occurrence? 
As with any club, organization there would need to be some rules/guidelines established for membership and participation. In addition, there has to be an incentive which could surely be the suggestion of special attire available ONLY to members of this special student section. Simply a specially designed t-shirt and a funky hat covered in plastic sycamore leaves. 
If a prototype of each could be taken to potential donors/business supporters the financial aspect could be solved...hopefully.

GO SYCAMORES


----------



## SycamoreLynch

I've made the comment that ISU reminds me more of Ivy Tech than IU or Purdue. Kids come here to go to class then go home.  I've brought the idea up of putting the student section behind the benches so when ESPN is in town you could see us.  That would make more kids want to be a part of it I would think.  Everyone gives the common ISU response. "no no, we can't do that.  There are season ticket holders over there.  We would have to move people around."  

Ok, let's move people around.  They can't use the excuse there is no where to move them cause the Hulman Center has plenty of seats on the other side of the court.  

Seems common sense to me but what do I know right?


----------



## Sycamore624

nwi stater said:


> New uni's for the Basketball teams???  Blue como??????


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

SycamoreLynch said:


> I've made the comment that ISU reminds me more of Ivy Tech than IU or Purdue. Kids come here to go to class then go home.  I've brought the idea up of putting the student section behind the benches so when ESPN is in town you could see us.  That would make more kids want to be a part of it I would think.  Everyone gives the common ISU response. "no no, we can't do that.  There are season ticket holders over there.  We would have to move people around."
> 
> Ok, let's move people around.  They can't use the excuse there is no where to move them cause the Hulman Center has plenty of seats on the other side of the court.
> 
> Seems common sense to me but what do I know right?



I provided input on this exact subject in my lengthy response a few pages back - it's not one of these deals: We will move the student section to the side and then they will show up. 

Bull shit, prove to the university that students will show up and then purpose that the student section be moved to the side. It needs to be shown to university officials that it's sustainable. They are not going to move season ticket holders for 1,500 students, NOT GOING TO HAPPEN. I wouldn't move the student section either if I had the authority to do so, flat out wouldn't do it. 

Now if for the last 3 years we were able to average 3k in students then I would seriously consider it, better yet - it would have already been done. I'd take out the corporate suites and go back to general seating in both end-zones. You would still have the band in the North end-zone. Be a problem solver, not a problem identifier - anyone on this board can identify problems, come up with a solution to the problem and take action.


Additional Thought: 

So I listen to HI99 (I like country music) at work every day and I often listen at home. I am listening as I get ready to go coach my 5th grade basketball team at the B&G Club before the ISU game tonight and it occurred to me that they hadn't once (that I have heard) mentioned that Indiana State is having a blackout tonight at #TheRealHC - so here we are talking about the student section this and the student section that and Indiana State doesn't even have enough sense to hound the hell out of the radio stations to promote the Blackout tonight??? This is so simple - I called Hi99 (478-1499) and let them know. Probably a little late in the day now as most people have already made plans for the evening. But the guy didn't act like he knew anything, I basically asked and he repeated the details back to me as he wrote them down. #smdh


----------



## SycamoreStateofMind

Announcment just made on Hi99 about 20 mins after asking - free advertising duh!! My WTF moment of the day.


----------



## Sycamore624




----------



## Southgrad07

Student support has been pretty darn good this year IMO. The city of terre haute but more importantly the universities marketing team is who needs to get it in gear. Most citizens probably didnt even know there was a blackout tonight. I know that there was a little ad in the sports section of the trib star today but more needs to be done and sooner. 

Just like SSOM calling the radio station. This should be done from within the university though not by fans. Our marketing people get paid to do things like this right??? Some people from within need to step it up and not just throw up a few billboards at the beginning of the year and call it good.


----------



## Sycamore624

Sycamore75 said:


>



I realize forest is spelled wrong..lol..Wife threw this together in like 5 minutes for a sampler...Stuff like "Roll Timber" can be edited...Just threw it out as an ideal


----------



## TreeTop

Sycamore75 said:


> I realize forest is spelled wrong..lol..Wife threw this together in like 5 minutes for a sampler...Stuff like "Roll Timber" can be edited...Just threw it out as an ideal



For being thrown together in 5 minutes, this is a great great great example of what could be.  Excellent work to your wife, and thanks for posting!  I like this concept a lot!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Southgrad07 said:


> Student support has been pretty darn good this year IMO. The city of terre haute but more importantly the universities marketing team is who needs to get it in gear. Most citizens probably didnt even know there was a blackout tonight. I know that there was a little ad in the sports section of the trib star today but more needs to be done and sooner.
> 
> Just like SSOM calling the radio station. This should be done from within the university though not by fans. Our marketing people get paid to do things like this right??? Some people from within need to step it up and not just throw up a few billboards at the beginning of the year and call it good.



Agreed.  How difficult would it be to send an email to all media outlets in the Wabash Valley?  Couldn't one announcement cover all the TV stations, radio stations and newspapers in the WV?  Be sure to include Wabash Valley high school outlets too.  Use of such emails would need to be selective so that recipients would not delete them w/o reading them.  Possibly this is being done and the recipients do delete them without reading them, but I would be surprised if this is happening.


----------



## Eleven

Southgrad07 said:


> Student support has been pretty darn good this year IMO. The city of terre haute but more importantly the universities marketing team is who needs to get it in gear. Most citizens probably didnt even know there was a blackout tonight. I know that there was a little ad in the sports section of the trib star today but more needs to be done and sooner.
> 
> Just like SSOM calling the radio station. This should be done from within the university though not by fans. Our marketing people get paid to do things like this right??? Some people from within need to step it up and not just throw up a few billboards at the beginning of the year and call it good.



The add was in the paper after last ISU road game as well (Sunday's paper?).  It's actually how I found out about it..  But, it has been ALL OVER the social media outlets as well.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

nwi stater said:


> Now why can't the Sparkettes wear these????? Home att. will shoot up!!!



The Sparkettes that the OFC remember and those of today are not at all alike.  Nuff said.


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## TreeTop

Ha Ha!  Nice Work Jason! 

LOVE IT.


----------



## Southgrad07

Those are some badass pictures!


----------



## Jason Svoboda

Quabachi said:


> Ha Ha!  Nice Work Jason!
> 
> LOVE IT.



I didn't have much time and I'm not a Photoshop guru... but there is some creative inspiration there if someone from the sports marketing folks happen to stumble in here. 

MAKE IT FUCKING HAPPEN PEOPLE!


----------



## Sackalot

Sycamore Proud said:


> Agreed.  How difficult would it be to send an email to all media outlets in the Wabash Valley?  Couldn't one announcement cover all the TV stations, radio stations and newspapers in the WV?  Be sure to include Wabash Valley high school outlets too.  Use of such emails would need to be selective so that recipients would not delete them w/o reading them.  Possibly this is being done and the recipients do delete them without reading them, but I would be surprised if this is happening.



But that is probably the problem.  I am certain that a press release was sent out to all media outlets.  I would bet on it.  But the press gets probably 50 or more releases per day...they can't "grab" all of them.  So they pick out a few a run with it.  

It is about relationships with local and statewide media...a press release/simple email doesn't cut it.  It is too easy to ignore or to delete the email.  Nothing replaces a good old phone call or personal contact.  Thus, what I would think would work the best would be a student intern/grad student assistant having the job of "calling" upon the local media each time there is a big event like the Black out.  There are not that many media outlets in TH/the Valley.  If this had been done for the blackout on Monday and Tuesday...just spending 15-30 minutes at each radio, TV and newspaper in the area (or at least the more well known ones...no need to go up to talk with the Clintonian in Clinton), I have to believe it would have been well worth it...and great experience for a student or grad student.  Hand delivering the message = best returns, and best free advertising!!


----------



## LoyalAlum

An email to season ticket holders would have been easy.  The season ticket application has a place for email.  They have them, they just don't use them.

And to add to the chorus, students were great last night.


----------



## MEM

Southgrad07 said:


> Student support has been pretty darn good this year IMO. The city of terre haute but more importantly the universities marketing team is who needs to get it in gear. Most citizens probably didnt even know there was a blackout tonight. I know that there was a little ad in the sports section of the trib star today but more needs to be done and sooner.
> 
> Just like SSOM calling the radio station. This should be done from within the university though not by fans. Our marketing people get paid to do things like this right??? Some people from within need to step it up and not just throw up a few billboards at the beginning of the year and call it good.



The students have really stepped up lately. Now it's the communities turn. For so long we have dogged on the students, but I think it will be the students turn to get on everyone else. It will take more than facebook for the non-student population. 

Great job SSOM!! I've been saying it for a while, if the marketing geniuses at ISU would just make an effort to get in touch with these media outlets I believe they would have a ton of free promotion.


----------



## give me heart

Students section might just become our sixth man.  Lovin' it.  The black and blue crew showed.  Keep it up.


----------



## treeman

i don't want to look to far a head in the future here, we still got a lot of important games to play. but we should really be advertising BIG for this creighton game. we should be having a top 10, (maybe top 5 if a lot of people lose) opponent come in. I know the game won't be for a conference championship but it's still the last  home game of the season vs. one of the best teams in the nation. hopefully the team wins most of the games so a lot of people will be there. But ISU should really be pushing for 8,000+ at that game as long as we take care of business on the court leading up to it.


----------



## TreeTop

treeman said:


> i don't want to look to far a head in the future here, we still got a lot of important games to play. but we should really be advertising BIG for this creighton game. we should be having a top 10, (maybe top 5 if a lot of people lose) opponent come in. I know the game won't be for a conference championship but it's still the last  home game of the season vs. one of the best teams in the nation. hopefully the team wins most of the games so a lot of people will be there. But ISU should really be pushing for 8,000+ at that game as long as we take care of business on the court leading up to it.



If we could somehow beat WSU this weekend (don't laugh, I'm serious), then we could feasibly win all of our games in the second half of the MVC going into the Creighton game.


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Sackalot said:


> But that is probably the problem.  I am certain that a press release was sent out to all media outlets.  I would bet on it.  But the press gets probably 50 or more releases per day...they can't "grab" all of them.  So they pick out a few a run with it.
> 
> It is about relationships with local and statewide media...a press release/simple email doesn't cut it.  It is too easy to ignore or to delete the email.  Nothing replaces a good old phone call or personal contact.  Thus, what I would think would work the best would be a student intern/grad student assistant having the job of "calling" upon the local media each time there is a big event like the Black out.  There are not that many media outlets in TH/the Valley.  If this had been done for the blackout on Monday and Tuesday...just spending 15-30 minutes at each radio, TV and newspaper in the area (or at least the more well known ones...no need to go up to talk with the Clintonian in Clinton),* I have to believe it would have been well worth it...and great experience for a student or grad student.  Hand delivering the message = best returns, and best free advertising!*!



You are correct Sackalot!  This seems to be a great responsibility for the student booster group to undertake.  A press release from the the athletic hand delivered to the appropriate person in the Terre Haute media should have great results.  Seems like a win/win to me.  A student gets real world experience in public relations, the media gets prompt and reliable info, and ISU gets more free PR.


----------



## Footeam

*Sackalot*

Sackalot - Did you get the PM I sent you yesterday?


----------



## Sackalot

I did and just sent it to your email


----------



## LoyalAlum

treeman said:


> i don't want to look to far a head in the future here, we still got a lot of important games to play. but we should really be advertising BIG for this creighton game. we should be having a top 10, (maybe top 5 if a lot of people lose) opponent come in. I know the game won't be for a conference championship but it's still the last  home game of the season vs. one of the best teams in the nation. hopefully the team wins most of the games so a lot of people will be there. But ISU should really be pushing for 8,000+ at that game as long as we take care of business on the court leading up to it.



For a game like this, you're certainly not looking too far ahead.  Plans should be afoot now to begin marketing the hell out of this game in the community, on campus, and in surrounding markets (Indy, etc.)  It's a 4:00 tip - perfect time of day for Indy alumni to get to TH and spend quality time and money at local establishments.  A big game like this is great for the local economy.  Area restaurants and bars should jump on this as a packed Hulman Center will result in big business all day long.  The entire community should be on board for this and make it a huge Saturday in the Haute.  Start promoting NOW!  It's only three weeks away!  Make this HUGE and an EVENT that people will want to experience LIVE!


----------



## MEM

Couldn't agree with you more LoyalAlum!! They need to get ahead of this thing and not wait until the week of to tell everyone. Promote the hell out of this game!! They need to make sure ALL the radio stations know about this game now. This would also be a good game for potential recruits to make a visit. Show them the national stage does come to Terre Haute. This is a huge opportunity for everyone in this community. They just need to be told that it is.


----------



## LoyalAlum

I truly believe, if promoted properly, this could be a legit sell-out.


----------



## SycamoreLynch

Heard a pretty cool idea today I would like to share with my new friends.

Since we never do a "blue out" and doing it against Creighton who is also blue wouldn't have the best effect. 

Oregon style Neon shirts.  With the shirts saying something towards "Thank you Seniors" and recognizing our seniors.  I thought this was an excellent idea.  What do you think?


----------



## MEM

I believe it could be if they keep winning ball games. If they can get through the rest and only lose 1 or 2 games, it could be a huge crowd. If they lose 4 and are destined for the Thursday game, the crowd won't be there. 

I would really like to see even more students at that game than were at the Mo St. game last year. To make this happen the school needs to get the greeks involved NOW!!!! Did I say NOW yet? NOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Make sure there asses are there somehow. Get them fired up about it. 

It would be cool to have some kind of pregame community party. I have no idea how to make that happen, but some sort of tailgating thing or something. Shut down 9th street 3 hours prior to the game and have food and drinks or something. Make this game a big deal!!


----------



## treeman

Now for this thing to be a sell-out 3 things need to happen. 1. we need to win most of our games. everygame from here on out is huge, we need to win and people will be there. 2. creighton needs to win out, could you imagine if they were top 5 when they came here? i'd imagine 1,000 more people would be there to watch us go against a top 5 opponent. 3. market the crap out of it. alumns, students, people of terre haute need to know that this game is nationally televised on ESPN/ESPN2, it is against one of the best teams in the nation, and that this is our last home game of the season. *MAYBE* this season hasn't turned out quite like we planned, but we still owe it to the seniors to root them on in their last game at the hulman center. right now all the players and coaches need to worry about is our next games. But people really need to start putting up flyers in restaurants, broadcasted over the radio, etc. this could be a legitamate sell out.


----------



## IndyTreeFan

You guys are funny...:krazy:


----------



## MEM

IndyTreeFan said:


> You guys are funny...:krazy:



How are we funny? Like a fu**ing clown? Like we are here to amuse you? Lol!!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

SycamoreLynch said:


> Heard a pretty cool idea today I would like to share with my new friends.
> 
> Since we never do a "blue out" and doing it against Creighton who is also blue wouldn't have the best effect.
> 
> Oregon style Neon shirts. * With the shirts saying something towards "Thank you Seniors" and recognizing our seniors*.  I thought this was an excellent idea.  What do you think?



I like this.  IIRC you will find neon shirts to be more expensive than standard colors--don't know if that is important or not.


----------



## SycamoreLynch

Sycamore Proud said:


> I like this.  IIRC you will find neon shirts to be more expensive than standard colors--don't know if that is important or not.



SGA has money.  I just have to figure out how to make them spend it.


----------



## Sackalot

Make the appeal, from a developmental standpoint.  Use some research that shows that student involvement will lead to better retention, better support, etc.  Their advisors will eat that up and subsequently suggest that they give the money, also don't forget the Res Hall Association (or whatever it is called now), they have LOTS of money too!


----------



## Sycamore Proud

Sackalot said:


> Make the appeal, from a developmental standpoint.  Use some research that shows that student involvement will lead to better retention, better support, etc.  Their advisors will eat that up and subsequently suggest that they give the money, also don't forget the Res Hall Association (or whatever it is called now), they have LOTS of money too!



Excellent counsel.  Listen to Sack when he speaks.


----------



## Sackalot

I would sit down with, whomever is the Assistant Director of housing that deals with the Res Hall Association first.  Talk to them about being a supporter of this concept, financially and personnel wise as well.  If you walk in to the SGA office with support from a large group like the Res Hall Assoc. you will get their attention.  And I would think it goes without saying to go to talk to the IFC and PNC as well.  Gather support, first is my suggestion and gather research...trust me, someone in grad school somewhere did some research on this very thing...find it and use it.


----------



## Sackalot

Not really a fan of any of them personally...but at least it is a start and they are realizing that they need to make this Creighton game a big ole' deal!


----------



## Jason Svoboda




----------



## Sycamore Proud

It is nice, maybe closer to shocking, that they got this out before the 23rd.  I also saw this on Facebook where several have voted.  Glad to see an organized effort to get the students inside the Hulman Center for this game.  Student leaders need to grab on to this and run with it.  A couple more wins wouldn't hurt either.


----------



## Sackalot

:sycamores:hahahahahahahahahahahahahahaahhahaahhaahhaahhahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahhahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhahahahahahhahahahahaahahahahahahhahahhhahahahahahahahahahahahah     bwahhhhhhhahahahahahhahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa:sycamores:


----------

